# NYC/BROOKLYN ... FLV- stray 8 month old - very friendly! PIX



## true (Jul 17, 2004)

VERY friendly 8 month old male cat needs a home. i found him outside and took him to the vet. he is FLV- and got dewormed and treated for fleas.

he loves to be held and purrs when he is in your arms. very low key 7 pound cat.

id keep him but my dog keeps trying to eat him.

please contact me at truethegrey @ hotmail . com


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps someone who has lost their kitty to the Bridge will give this sweet cat a home.


----------



## true (Jul 17, 2004)

i can drive the cat out to people in a 1.5 hour radius.


----------

